# Weaned calves--what's the best grain?



## Qchickiemama (Nov 21, 2015)

We just got 8-wk-old calves today. Bull calves, Holsteins. If we want to grow them up for beef, what grain should we give them now? 

We've been looking for medium protein and 4% fat. Does that sound right? Maybe 14% protein? 

Does Tractor Supply sell a good one? We have a TS nearby.

They're in a secure pen with pine shavings bedding, a bale of hay in the corner, and a dish of some 10% protein grain we had around. And a bucket of water attached to the wall. 

What else do we need to know? Can we wash them? They're filthy. Or just dry brush them? Will they let us do that?

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 21, 2015)

@WildRoseBeef and @graybeard

I know these guys are full of good cattle info.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 21, 2015)

First thing you need to do is get them castrated


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 21, 2015)

In your other post you said they were castrated and de-horned, right?  If so, ya can't call them 'bull' calves anymore, lol!!!  That's where some of the confusion is coming from.   They're little baby steers now!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 21, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> In your other post you said they were castrated and de-horned, right?  If so, ya can't call them 'bull' calves anymore, lol!!!  That's where some of the confusion is coming from.   They're little baby steers now!


Didn't see that 
Just saw Holsteim bull and got very very afraid


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 21, 2015)

@OFA..it was in another totally different thread.  I agree - baby bulls grow up to be big, bad bulls.  So glad they are castrated!


----------



## Qchickiemama (Nov 21, 2015)

frustratedearthmother said:


> In your other post you said they were castrated and de-horned, right?  If so, ya can't call them 'bull' calves anymore, lol!!!  That's where some of the confusion is coming from.   They're little baby steers now!


Ooooooh, haha! Thanks for setting me straight! Clearly, I'm starting at the beginning.


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 21, 2015)

@Qchickiemama  guess you can see what most of us think about trying to raise bulls instead of steers since i said the same thing on another post. lol  now that we have that settled i have a couple of questions for you.  are these steers going to be on acreage or drylot?  that will make a difference on how and what you feed them.


----------



## Qchickiemama (Nov 21, 2015)

They'll be on pasture, but right now they can fit under the fence in a few places so they're in a large stall.


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 21, 2015)

you have to realize that we all do things that work best for us.  i have raised several baby beefs before and for me it works to keep them in a small pen until they are few months old and them turn them out.  i feed them a 14% grain that i also feed to my dairy goats.  not bunches of grain just a quart or so a day and all the hay they will eat.  i have 60 acres so when i turn them out i continue to give them a little grain just to keep them coming up to the house and friendly but their main diet is the grass and browse they have.  i keep them until they are 18 to 24 months of age and then butcher them.  good grass fed meat without tons of fat.
is there any way you can fix the fence so they can get out into the fresh air and sunshine?  good luck.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 21, 2015)

What were these calves being fed before you got them, do you know? And what kind of grain are you feeding now (i.e., cracked corn, oats, barley. etc.)?

There are mixed feeds available for dairy cattle like dairy starter or dairy grower or starter supplement that have a CP content of at least 20%. I wouldn't worry so much about fat content as I would energy (as TDN or total digestible nutrients), and protein, but just know that fat content in cattle diets cannot get over 4 to 5% fat otherwise it will impair rumen function, so use it sparingly.

Protein and energy is really important for growing calves. "Medium" protein is pretty ambiguous, and for 2 month old steers, if it refers to only ~10% protein that's not enough. The amount of protein that weaned beef steers need is 10% less than what dairy steers need post-weaning. Which means that if early-weaned beef calves need 18% protein, Holstein steers would need 28% protein. Protein content requirements decline as they get older, so keep in mind to not keep feeding the same CP% feeds when they get to be yearlings. By that time you'll need to decrease CP% to around 20 to 22%.

If you choose to continue to keep feeding the same grain you're feeding them now, maybe consider upping the anti with some protein supplement like soybean meal or cottonseed meal.

Let them have access to a trace mineral block or loose mineral with salt. Keep ad libitum access throughout your time in keeping them.

You could try to see if you can get close enough to them to get them cleaner, but your best bet is to give them time to settle down and gain your trust before starting to get them tamed enough so you can brush or wash them. Give them a couple of weeks, because remember you just got them today!!

See if you can get something fixed up, like some paige wire or what-not so they have access to some of the outdoors before they're ready or big enough for the pasture.


----------



## Qchickiemama (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow. Crazy helpful. I'm going to copy & paste this to my 15yo who's helping me with the calves.

The seller said he was giving them 14%CP but then he said a bunch more details that didn't pan out, so I'm doubting a lot of what he said. I'm going to go buy them a better grain today, if I can find one. So far, my suppliers seem to stock only the 10% business. I'll ask for soybean meal if they're out of the higher protein grain.

We do have a mineral block in their pen. What's "ad libitum"?

Fixing the fence area is a priority. Just need to put up a few 2x6s. We weren't thinking of how short they'd be.


----------



## Qchickiemama (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks, @goatgurl! Planning to work on the fence today. Their stall does have two large window openings for air, but yes, they need to walk around outside.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 24, 2015)

"Ad libitum" is a Latin term a lot of nutritionists use for "free choice." Or, allowing access all the time, 24/7. 

Soybean meal I believe is usually in ground form, so if you mix it with the grain it should be good. Just remember to introduce them to it slowly, like for instance if you're only giving 2 pounds of grain a day, start adding it via only less than 1/4 cup, then gradually build it up over the next two weeks until you're feeding like over 1 cup in their feed a day. And if they're not gaining on that, then up it a little more. Don't skimp out on their energy either, especially this time of year. I'm not sure where you are but up here with those kind of calves they definitely need the extra energy for the cold. 

I'm always crazy helpful lol. If you have any more questions please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 24, 2015)

Off of the top of my head I can't remember if Nutrebeef is recommended for dairy calves. Look into it, great feed. The textured does amazing work on cattle of all sizes. It's relatively inexpensive as well.

Let them settle before you try to handle them. So you don't become the calf eating monster to them. Be the food bringer first and foremost.

Cattle panels are also relatively cheap for throwing them together a day pen until you get their fence fixed. 

Good luck! Pictures are always welcome.


----------



## Qchickiemama (Nov 25, 2015)

We fixed the fence with some spare 2x4s and they played & munched in the pasture for a day or two. Today, they learned to escape. Turns out the electric fence wasn't working. Sheesh. Got that fixed today. Should be in good shape for tomorrow.


----------



## Qchickiemama (Nov 25, 2015)

I don't know how to turn the photos upright. You can see the progression of tameness happening here. The 8yo is in love. She does know they're going to be beef, but she doesn't care right now.


----------



## animalmom (Nov 26, 2015)

Ahhhh now that is just sweet!  I love it when our cows get comfortable enough to come up to the fence line when they are called for cow candy (range cubes).  A few cubes in a bucket make a rattling sound the cows find quite compelling.  Just wait till you get a big old cow tongue swiping the cow candy out of your hand.  Love my cows and steers.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 27, 2015)

Those calves look pretty clean! Did you finally get down to giving them a good brushing, because if you didn't they don't look like they need it. 

Just think, they'll be pets now, but when they get bigger they aren't going to be as cute and cuddly as they are now.  So, mind their behaviours. There's a number of posts on here about how to handle a randy calf or cow on here that may be worth looking into.


----------



## Qchickiemama (Nov 27, 2015)

We brushed them a little but the yuck was caked on. We're ignoring it now. Haha!

Mind their behavior? Wow. I have a lot to learn. I had no idea they were trainable. I'll read more here. Thanks!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 28, 2015)

They're trainable all right, both in a good and bad way. If they get too rough with their play, like head-butting or shaking heads at you and all that, it may seem cute now, but when they're 900 pound animals it can be really scary for a first-timer like yourself and nothing you'd want your kids to be around.


----------



## jhm47 (Nov 29, 2015)

Since this thread has now morphed into a "handling and training" one, I would like to interject my 2 cents worth:  Be sure to dehorn and castrate these calves for your safety.  I note that the owner is a novice in the raising of cattle.  Many novices like this are not prepared for the size, strength, and speed of full-grown cattle.  This often results in people getting hurt or worse.  One of the best precautions that a person can take is to neuter and dehorn these "cute" little calves before something drastic happens.  And--cattle are not well suited as pets.  If you want a pet, get a cat or dog.  They are less likely to become dangerous than cattle.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 29, 2015)

I've never seen any cattle feed at tractor supply that exceeded 12% protein except Nutrebeef's©
Creep and Transition feed and each was 14% CP with 2.5% fat. Their Textured feed is great for heavy bred cows and for bull development or getting bulls back in to condition before turnout, but I really cant recommend it for growing out calves. For one thing cost is too high for what you and the calves are getting out of it.  Try to find a local feed mill or bigger feedstore that can provide a good grower/developer type feed with higher tp. With 'hot' (high protein) feeds, make sure there is plenty of hay available. The grower type feeds get their protein from soybean meal, cottonseed meal or a combination of both, with some natural cracked or rolled grain mixed in.


----------



## Qchickiemama (Nov 29, 2015)

greybeard said:


> I've never seen any cattle feed at tractor supply that exceeded 12% protein except Nutrebeef's©
> Creep and Transition feed and each was 14% CP with 2.5% fat. Their Textured feed is great for heavy bred cows and for bull development or getting bulls back in to condition before turnout, but I really cant recommend it for growing out calves. For one thing cost is too high for what you and the calves are getting out of it.  Try to find a local feed mill or bigger feedstore that can provide a good grower/developer type feed with higher tp. With 'hot' (high protein) feeds, make sure there is plenty of hay available. The grower type feeds get their protein from soybean meal, cottonseed meal or a combination of both, with some natural cracked or rolled grain mixed in.


I do have a feed mill nearby. What should I request when I go there? A certain % protein? Or can I trust that they'll know what calves will need?


----------

